# This wind is sucking the life out of me



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm not talking about the speed -- I've ridden in worse -- it's the persistence. Every ride is a battle. On the bright side, the warnings got people to secure their trash. I haven't had to dodge tumbling bags and boxes and whatnot like I sometimes do.

Looking forward to warmer weather.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

This spring has been brutal. I've been looking at 10mph sustained minimum for what seems like 3 weeks or more. Many days are up around 20mph sustained or over. I have a handful with notes showing sustained of 25 and gusts over 35. Seems like some days I can't get away from it. I thought today would be calmer and brought out some deeper wheels. 15mph sustained all ride, not too bad I suppose but I wasn't really very happy. 

Being colder I've been wearing a beanie type of hat that covers the ears and the wind noise is almost worst than it's push.

I'm not exactly in your area but still...


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

I feel your pain. Wind is a remorseless beast that hides behind invisibility and slowly wears one down. At least that's how I see it. I much prefer the enemy I can see (hills) over a coward that hides. The wind where I live is particularly evil and seems to often be circular causing a persistent headwind even on a loop


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Yesterday my commute was against a sustained 23 mph headwind with gusts up to 38 mph. Demoralizing isn't quite the word to describe it.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Maybe changing your attitude will help. It does with me. Motivate yourself any way that works. Example - for me, hills are there to make me stronger; not put there to hurt me and therefore I look forward to hills and don't despise them.

On the topic of wind noise that MMs brought up - try cotton wool in the ears. It doesn't block traffic noise but it does block the buffeting noise that is so annoying.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Mike T. said:


> Maybe changing your attitude will help. It does with me. Motivate yourself any way that works. Example - for me, hills are there to make me stronger; not put there to hurt me and therefore I look forward to hills and don't despise them.
> 
> On the topic of wind noise that MMs brought up - try cotton wool in the ears. It doesn't block traffic noise but it does block the buffeting noise that is so annoying.


I'll do that today... actually I'll wait until it warms up a bit and go without a hat but I will for sure try that.

I know, I should be thanking the wind. But as noted above the hills are all the trouble I need. I sort of rely on the recovery and momentum from descents often and the wind robs me of that, making the next climb that much harder. I feel the hills give me more than enough challenge and the wind is just an unnecessary add on. Getting pushed to almost a stop on a descent just pisses me off. All month long I've been telling myself to stop complaining and to treat the wind as free hills. Doesn't work though. It pisses me off.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> I know, I should be thanking the wind. But as noted above the hills are all the trouble I need. I sort of rely on the recovery and momentum from descents often and the wind robs me of that, making the next climb that much harder. I feel the hills give me more than enough challenge and the wind is just an unnecessary add on. Getting pushed to almost a stop on a descent just pisses me off. All month long I've been telling myself to stop complaining and to treat the wind as free hills. Doesn't work though. It pisses me off.


Just like we should not give anyone the power over us to make us angry, we shouldn't allow the elements to pi$$ us off either. We can get mad or we can accept what is, as it isn't going to go away, so let's choose to react in a non-negative way.

I always tell myself that it's just as windy for those I'm riding with, even if I'm riding alone. It's nothing personal against *me* and everyone else is riding in the idyllic still air.

So the choices are -


Don't ride when it's windy (heck on a still day the "headwind" is from every direction and it's directly proportional to our forward speed).
Ride but be angry at the wind and allow it to make you unhappy.
Ride but accept the wind as part of riding outdoors and don't allow it to make you unhappy.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> Just like we should not give anyone the power over us to make us angry, we shouldn't allow the elements to pi$$ us off either. We can get mad or we can accept what is, as it isn't going to go away, so let's choose to react in a non-negative way.
> 
> I always tell myself that it's just as windy for those I'm riding with, even if I'm riding alone. It's nothing personal against *me* and everyone else is riding in the idyllic still air.
> 
> ...


Option #2 has been my plan thus far. I guess I dont have the kind of Zen enlightenment required to make peace with headwinds. That's 'cause its personal

It also ruins my day when squirrels run out in front of me


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm getting old, and more and more a fair weather cyclist.

I've pretty much eliminated cold (below 40F), wet, and darkness as deal breakers. This is a problem living in the Seattle area (it's all three of those things most of the winter).

If I added 'wind' to the list of deal breakers, i'd be on my trainer all year round.

Being old('ish), fat, and worst of all, TALL, riding in the wind does suck (as does climbing), but hey, I just stop paying attention to my speed, and more attention to my power numbers.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

Mike T. said:


> On the topic of wind noise that MMs brought up - try cotton wool in the ears. It doesn't block traffic noise but it does block the buffeting noise that is so annoying.


I'll have to try that! I do sometimes think all that buffeting makes wind seem worse than it actually is. Thanks.


----------



## artie159 (Dec 31, 2010)

I take the cross bike out on the trails. Pedaling like Pee Wee Herman in to the wind doing 5mph got old real fast.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

I know how you feel. I try to look at a windy ride like a cold ride, or a rainy ride: it is just different. I (try to) enjoy the rushing busyness of the wind. I work on different things, like maintaining a round, smooth pedal stroke, or riding a long way in the drops (also gives you more control in gusty winds). 

Anyway, at least you know we're all in the same boat. 

------------


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

So, March came in like a lion and went out like a T. Rex.


----------

